# Ultimo



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

A quante pare Ultimo alias Claudio, ha trovato quella serenità che tanto cercava. I giorni passano tranquillamente, come dovrebbero passare in una normale routine, in una normale vita dove la quotidianità rasenta quasi la noia, ma con l'età con le esperienze, con eventi traumatici si arriva ad apprezzare quello che una volta dava fastidio. E' bello uscire, è bello guardare i negozi, ed è bello vedere il viso della persona che ami, rallegrarsi della vista di un vestito, un paio di scarpe, una sciarpa! è bello viversi la famiglia. 

Capita anche di avere quelle giornate NO, ma sono quei no che nulla hanno a che vedere con il tradimento, sono dei no dati dal carattere, dati dalla personalità. 

E' bello avere una visione di vita aperta alla mia persona, aperta alla persona che amo, aperta a delle incognite che fanno parte della vita, fanno parte della persona che ha solo una priorità dare conto a se stesso per far contento o felice l'altro, senza però esagerazioni, senza fisime, senza quel noi tanto ricercato nel momento culmine del dolore, noi andato in frantumi ma risorto nel tempo e nello spazio in cui si rimane coppia, dando la possibilità a tutti di scegliere, senza ipocrisie, senza quei falsi romanticismi spesso dettati da mentalità retrograda, da eventi culturali dati dalla crescita, ma senza mai scordare che quello che si è, anche se si modifica, rimane dentro per insegnarti, per maturarti, per farti crescere. 

Il mio cammino personale va sempre avanti, e spero di farlo aprendo la mente e gli occhi con la speranza di cogliere sul serio la maturità, con la speranza che non ci siano altri eventi traumatici che possano distruggermi nuovamente, e non parlo di tradimento, parlo di altro. 

Sono passati circa tre anni, e da circa sei mesi questa è la mia situazione. Mi faceva piacere scriverla per farla leggere, a voi, a chi entrerà in questo forum.​

Claudio.​


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi dopo circa tre anni mi ritrovo a pranzo, come tutti i giorni.

Mentre si pranza mia moglie mi dice il borsello a tracolla che hai comprato è molto bello, e dice volevo comprartene uno io per San Valentino adesso invece....

Le dico scherzando dammi tot euro e facciamo finta che me lo hai regalato tu, storce il naso sorridendo ed arriviamo alla conclusione ( conclusione assolutamente bugiarda) che, lei non mi comprerà nulla e che sarà il borsello, il regalo di San Valentino.

Le dico, io so cosa posso regalarti, ma dimmi pure se c'è qualcosa che magari preferisci, ( tanto avrei comprato lo stesso quello che avevo in testa, magari anche quello che lei mi avrebbe suggerito) mi risponde con un viso che il sole al cospetto sarebbe sembrato scuro, voglio che tu sia felice assieme a me.


----------

